# Belgian/Belgium lines



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Kaiser is bred from a line of Belgian police dogs. Unfortunately I don't have a pedigree as the officers hadn't registered his parents or grandparents...and google searching isn't resulting in much information. 

I am trying to find out more about the east german lines, specifically Belgian dogs. My trainer is certain kaiser has some Czech in him as well, so I'm also curious about that line. Obviously the information you all have will be generalizations, since i have no pedigree to offer for analysis, but some information is better than none in my opinion. 

Also, which breeders in the us breed Belgian lines, and why? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

even if the dog is not registered with a member of the FCI community , there still has to be a personal record of the dogs ancestry , a private breeding record , with the "officers" who bred him, his parents and his grandparents.

go back and ask them to provide this information.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I did not know know that, I'll see what I can find out. 

In the meantime, do you know anything about the Belgian lines in general (or any breeders who use those lines I could talk to)? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

There is no such thing as Belgian lines. We use a country modifier to GSD lines when due to political or social separation a certain "type" is created. Type is a set of reasonably distinct (from other types) general phenotypical traits that GSDs from a country (or former country) possess. Therefore in working lines, DDR lines is a type created because before 1989 the bloodlines of GSDs in the former East Germany were generally separated for 6 or 7 generations from that of the former West Germany. Same for the former Czechoslovakia. Since bloodlines between Germany and Belgium have always flowed freely there was no distinct type created. Same for Holland. Though bloodlines have flowed freely between the U.S. and Germany, AKC showlines are a distinct type from German showlines. Sweden is an interesting case because they have had several different generations of bloodline separation due to strict rabies quarantines yet it is still indefinite whether a distinct type has been created. Though it is more reasonable to talk of Swedish lines than Belgian lines because of that separation.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

That is really interesting, and explains why searching for Belgian dogs brings up nothing but mals, tervs, and the other 'Belgian dogs' instead of gsds originating from Belgium. So basically they are considered just east german as far as their 'lines' go? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

That depends on whether the specific dog from Begium has ancestry that can be traced back exclusively to the former DDR. If the dog has a mix of lines coming from different percentages of types then it is a matter of splitting hairs which becomes an irrelevant academic exercise. It's better just to call it working lines.


----------



## björn (Mar 5, 2011)

Also dogs that are heavy in westgerman lines can differ quite much in type, I guess it doesn´t take so many generations to create a difference in character for example. Regarding sweden that was mentioned I would say some of those lines have been breed just as long or longer than the former DDR-lines without much or any influence from other lines, so those dogs can be called a seperate type/lines I would say, both those dogs breed by civilians and the lines former breed by the army, like these two,

Fjärdingsmannens Bosco


Hs 9539 Idex


----------



## Jack Edwards (May 7, 2021)

björn said:


> Also dogs that are heavy in westgerman lines can differ quite much in type, I guess it doesn´t take so many generations to create a difference in character for example. Regarding sweden that was mentioned I would say some of those lines have been breed just as long or longer than the former DDR-lines without much or any influence from other lines, so those dogs can be called a seperate type/lines I would say, both those dogs breed by civilians and the lines former breed by the army, like these two,
> 
> Fjärdingsmannens Bosco
> 
> ...


Having owned Czech, American, east and west German Shepherds, let me assure you that there's a difference in look and personality of each line, Belgian line German Shepherds are generally taller dogs, darker dogs, generally they are more clingy than most of the other lines.


----------

